# From Logisystems to Curtis



## jcsevparts (Dec 1, 2008)

I decided to go ahead and order me a curtis 1231 for my S-10, hopefully I'll let ya'll know soon how it performs.


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you have a logisystems controller now? I dont think you can go wrong with a Curtis...Ed


----------



## jcsevparts (Dec 1, 2008)

I had signed up last spring to be a dealer for Logisystems, I've sold 2 controllers, One guy has had to get his rebuilt more than once, the other guy I haven't been able to get in touch with. I've had 3 controllers on order with them since last August, ever since, I've just been told 2 weeks (like the "Money Pit" movie with Tom Hanks) So I finally gave up and ordered a curtis, I got hooked up with a Curtis Distributer so that I can sell their controllers. But I'm really anxious to get my truck going soon.


----------

